# Contador-- LPR Brakes and Quick Step??



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

What do you guys think about the rumors that LPR Brakes is offering buckets of cash for Contador to jump the bloated-- top heavy Astana ship and make the move to the Italian based team?? How would this make Di Luca feel??


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Probably the same way he felt when teammate Enrico Gasparotto crossed the finish line ahead of him in the team time trial of the 2007 Giro. FREAKIN PISSED


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think he'd ever go to LPR man. It's definitely gonna be a big team and Quickstep just doesn't have enough support for a GC rider seeing as they also have Boonen. It's kinda hard to support a sprinter and overall contender in the same race.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

I can't imagine Contador being crazy enough to sign for any team other than CSC or maybe Caisse d'Epargne.

Boy wouldn't he look stupid if he were to leave Astana in a huff... and then Armstrong doesn't reach a competitive level. Then poor Contador will be chasing Levi all July. That would probably would be pretty infuriating for him.
;-)


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have to agree with WeakMite. I think CSC would be the best team, by looking at the damage they did in the mountains at this years tour he would be crazy not to. With Sastra gone this would be the perfect opportunity.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i'd say he'd work out well at lampre with Cunego and Bruseghin better.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

jhamlin38 said:


> i'd say he'd work out well at lampre with Cunego and Bruseghin better.


Quite possible. Not very probable maybe since I THINK Cunego is still trying for an overall. 



roadie92 said:


> I have to agree with WeakMite. I think CSC would be the best team, by looking at the damage they did in the mountains at this years tour he would be crazy not to. With Sastra gone this would be the perfect opportunity.


Sastre might be gone but CSC is all about Andy Schleck.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Quite possible. Not very probable maybe since I THINK Cunego is still trying for an overall.
> 
> 
> 
> Sastre might be gone but CSC is all about Andy Schleck.



Depends on what happens with the Schlecks. A cloud of suspicion is slowly forming around them and in the Recent news about Frank, Riis himself was even mentioned as being sighted traveling with him to visit Fuentes. Maybe Contador can relate?

Caisse d'Epargne would be a good fit. Stong Spanish GC squad without a real leader for the Tour. No matter what team he joins though, it won't be as strong as Astana (if he does leave Astana) and he'll probably end up regretting it in the long run.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

BAi9302010 said:


> Depends on what happens with the Schlecks. A cloud of suspicion is slowly forming around them and in the Recent news about Frank, Riis himself was even mentioned as being sighted traveling with him to visit Fuentes. Maybe Contador can relate?
> 
> Caisse d'Epargne would be a good fit. Stong Spanish GC squad without a real leader for the Tour. No matter what team he joins though, it won't be as strong as Astana (if he does leave Astana) and he'll probably end up regretting it in the long run.


Only bad thing would be that Valverde would have to take a little bit of a backseat in Grand Tours. Bad for Valverde that is.

But I guess he'd be their leader for the Vuelta perhaps with Contador as his back up maybe. 

While the Tour might be hard for Alejandro, I think that guy still has the ability to win a GT and seeing as he's improving (improved his TT and climbing IMO), I feel that guy can win the Vuelta at the very least. But, I also think Alejandro wants to try for the Tour again so this might complicate things with Contador in the team.

CSC would be a good bet for Alberto but we have to see how the Schleck situation pans out.

Besides, it's Frank that's 'in the spotlight' now and not Andy right?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Only bad thing would be that Valverde would have to take a little bit of a backseat in Grand Tours. Bad for Valverde that is.
> 
> But I guess he'd be their leader for the Vuelta perhaps with Contador as his back up maybe.


And Contador would be in the same position as he was on Astana. Contador would (and should) have to be named #1 on any team he goes to.


----------



## I3erto (Jul 23, 2007)

what about euskaltel-euskadi.. spainish team.. possible?


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.feltet.dk/index.php?id_parent=1&id=28&id_nyhed=15334

Team CSC is having a press conference tomorrow at 12:30 to discuss the future of the team during the Worlds. The things that make you go hmmmmmmmm. Saxo pulling the plug maybe ?????


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I know this probably wouldn't happen, but what if Contador would ends up joining Columbia? Hincapie would end up pulling for Contador instead of Lance, that would be something to see.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I3erto said:


> what about euskaltel-euskadi.. spainish team.. possible?


Um, no. They are a Basque team; all the riders are Basques. Contador is not.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

El Caballito said:


> I know this probably wouldn't happen, but what if Contador would ends up joining Columbia? Hincapie would end up pulling for Contador instead of Lance, that would be something to see.


Looks good in theory, but I'm not sure Stapleton would do it - he and LA are buddies.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*They may be..*

but, business is business..


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Um, no. They are a Basque team; all the riders are Basques.


Except Sammy Sanchez.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

How about katusha? They are still looking for a GC rider and are cashed up...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

haydos said:


> How about katusha? They are still looking for a GC rider and are cashed up...


Katu what?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

the new team that used to be Tinkoff.

McEwen, Stegmans, Pozatto all there already - (pozatto I think anyway)


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Katu what?


ie Katusha: Formerly of Tinkoff

New home of Pozzato among others


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Rabobank? 

This rumor has legs. Expect Contadope to try to get out of his Astana contract aggressively in the coming weeks


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Looks good in theory, but I'm not sure Stapleton would do it - he and LA are buddies.


Armstrong's bud is named BILL Stapleton, not Bob Stapleton? Bob may be friends too but I know Bill is.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

thebadger said:


> Armstrong's bud is named BILL Stapleton, not Bob Stapleton? Bob may be friends too but I know Bill is.


Correct, Bob is the good guy. 

Bill is the guy who cheated on his wife and during their divorce she said "Bill is scary, he will kill me.".....Bill is not a good guy.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Let him go*

Ok...Contador was complaining about Levi coming in second. He said it was obvious that Levi wasn't helpin him because Levi came in second.

Mosquera worked his butt off for the winning move and Contador didn't gift him the stage as a gracious GT leader should have. 

This kid is pretty obnoxious. Good rider but a little prima donna.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dagger said:


> Ok...Contador was complaining about Levi coming in second. He said it was obvious that Levi wasn't helpin him because Levi came in second.
> 
> Mosquera worked his butt off for the winning move and Contador didn't gift him the stage as a gracious GT leader should have.
> 
> This kid is pretty obnoxious. Good rider but a little prima donna.


I disagree with gifting Mosquerra the W. Why? He was able to pass Mosquerra anyway and wanted to put in more time for the overall.

Well, plus no one asked him to work anyway.

The Levi comment, well, that was a wtf to me in a way too.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> I disagree with gifting Mosquerra the W. Why? He was able to pass Mosquerra anyway and wanted to put in more time for the overall.
> 
> 
> .


I looked back and the only person Conti could have been trying to put time into was Levi as he was afraid of his losing time to Levi in the final TT. I combine that with his post race comments that Conti must have been going to bed paranoid everynight worrying about Levi.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

dagger said:


> I looked back and the only person Conti could have been trying to put time into was Levi as he was afraid of his losing time to Levi in the final TT. I combine that with his post race comments that Conti must have been going to bed paranoid everynight worrying about Levi.


That and, he also wanted to win another stage about sums it up (probably).


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> That and, he also wanted to win another stage about sums it up (probably).


That's my point. He let greed and paranoia get a hold on him. He caught Mosquera at a weak moment and knew Levi wouldn't chase. He wasn't the fastest guy at the Vuelta...ihmo.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

bigpinkt said:


> Correct, Bob is the good guy.
> 
> Bill is the guy who cheated on his wife and during their divorce she said "Bill is scary, he will kill me.".....Bill is not a good guy.


Both guys are nice, Bill isn't very scary. I can't of imagine what her attorney, or she would have had to gain by saying such a thing during a divorce trial, aside from several million dollars.


----------

